# Hobby-angeln in Norwegen- TIPPS?



## Muralto77 (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich fliege dieses WE nach Norwegen (Tromso, Bergen, Oslo) und würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen. (nur ein bißchen nebenher angeln, ohne boot)

Ich habe nur eine Hecht-Angel ohne große Ausrüstung im Fluggepäck und würde gerne im Meer oder an den Zuflüssen, eventuell auch in einem See  angeln. Was geht da am besten? Pilkern, Gummifisch etc.?  

habe ich das richtig verstanden? an Flüssen muss ich die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen wenn ich auf Lachs angle.) ab wann angle ich denn auf Lachs?) In Seen auch, da brauche ich zusätzlich noch ne Tageskarte. Im Meer ist immer frei? Vielen dank und Petri Daniel


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hobby-angeln in Norwegen- TIPPS?*

Hallo,

klingt jetzt blöd, aber mit folgender Herangehensweise bekommst Du das Lachsangelproblem am besten in den Griff:
Lachsangeln tust Du, wenn Du Dir vorher für das Lachs-/Meerforellengewässer eine Gewässerkarte gekauft hast. Die bekommst Du nur, wenn Du die die staatliche Lizenz zum Fang der Großsalmoniden vorzeigen kannst oder diese mit erwirbst. Alles andere sich Expeditionen in rechtliche Grauzonen und genau wie Alkoholschmuggel- und die Filetschmuggeldiskusion abzulehnen.
Die Staatliche Fischereiabgabe kostet 220 Kronen (Familienkarte 355 Kronen), und ist vor dem Fang von Lachs, Meerforelle und Meersaibling in Binnengewässern zu entrichten. Gültig ab 01.04. für 12 Monate.

Zum Forellenfischen im Süßwasser bist Du mit deiner Hechtrute etwas overdressed.

Vom Ufer auf Köhler, Pollak, Dorsch etc. passt das schon. 
Ein paar kleine Pilker 30 bis 60 Gramm oder schlanke Blinker zum rauspfeffern gibts zur Not auch überall vor Ort.
Versuch dabei Stellen zu finden, wo sich der Fjord verengt, das Wasser schnell strömt. Topplätze sind unter Brücken.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Muralto77 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hobby-angeln in Norwegen- TIPPS?*

supi vielen Dank, genau das wollte ich hören


----------



## ZenZenmanZen (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hobby-angeln in Norwegen- TIPPS?*

Hi bin neu im Forum und auch ein absoluter Neuling im Angelgeschäft . Hab zwar meinen Angelschein (mit 12 gemacht), aber seitdem nicht mehr alsn paar Dorsche oder Platte vom Strand aus in SH oder ordentlich paar Heringe gefangen . Ich fahre am Montag nun nach Norwegen um dort hauptsächlich zu trekken, aber die Verlockung ein wenig zu angeln ist schon hoch, deshalb nehme ich aufjedenfall was mit. Nun habe ich das nach noch nicht ganz gecheckt mit den rechtlichen Grauzonen. D.H. wenn ich mir keine Gewässerkarte für Lachs etc. bzw. die staatliche Lizenz (, die ich eh nicht will) hole, kann ich einfach so überall sonst Dorsch, Hecht etc. versuchen (!) zu angeln. Es geht mir wirklich nur um ein wenig Angelei, nicht mehr. ODer brauche ich auch für Dorsche etc. auch eine Erlaubins? Wäre super, wenn mir jemand schnell antworten könnte, da ich schon Montag fahre )) 

mfg


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. August 2009)

*AW: Hobby-angeln in Norwegen- TIPPS?*

hallo zen, grob gesagt, für das angeln in meer und fjord brauchst du keine erlaubnis, für das angeln in fluß und see schon.


----------



## ZenZenmanZen (9. August 2009)

*AW: Hobby-angeln in Norwegen- TIPPS?*

ok super vielen dank für deine antwort


----------

